
Twitter announce verification change, white tick is now literally an endorsement - robtaylor
https://twitter.com/TwitterSupport/status/930926071779692544
======
robtaylor
Credit to
[https://twitter.com/44/status/930934240228675584](https://twitter.com/44/status/930934240228675584)
who observes:

"Twitter's action on verification is puzzling. They're admitting they've
wrongfully conflated the program with endorsement and then proceed to remove
badges from people violating rules. This entrenches exactly what they said
they want to get away from!"

"instead of making verification about identity, now begins an endless,
unresolvable series of editorial decisions that they'll be forced to defend"

(and yes, it is a white tick...!)

